# New Age Approaches to Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Georgii Cherkin is one I've found and I enjoy his Fur Elise, Moonlight Sonata mvt. 1 and Alla Turca best of the ones I've heard so far. Any others who cover some of Classical's catchiest melodies, which I equate with genius when it's the right length, and has great support for that melody?


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

going to check that one for sure



Kodi nox​


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Christopher Boscole’s album “A New Age of Classical Piano” is great.


----------

